# Taking puppy out before 2nd vaccination?



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone took their puppy out and carried them before their second vaccination? Our Evie is 9 weeks and it will be another couple of weeks before she can go for short 'walks' lol. I'm thinking it will help with socialising, as I know this age is very important for that, but she's quite a big girl and I'm worried she will try to jump down after a short while! I also thought it might be good to get her used to seeing new surroundings etc. 

Did any of you do this with puppies that's are on the bigger side and if so how did you find it?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2016)

I've got a pup coming home in a few weeks and I will be carrying him everywhere I can - I think it's absolutely vital. I do have a baby sling that I will be using with him. He's a Wheaten so medium-sized.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep my puppy has been going lots of places since about 6 weeks old with the rest of the litter in a pet buggy. I also have one so will continue to do this with my puppy until he's vaccinated, obviously avoiding high dog populated areas


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes ive been taking my wee springer out he gets his second jab in a weeks time ive had him at my brothers house to meet his cousin pete the sprocker. The vet said he could meet other dogs as long as i was sure they had the vaccines


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

We take ours out from day one! Carried to places where it is safe - can meet other vaccinated dogs in our/their garden. Down on the beach below high-tide mark, on lap at cafes etc. Samuel has also been into my work, gatecrashed one of his big brother's obedience class, been into pet shops, local shops in the village, friend's houses etc.

I know what you mean about 'slightly bigger' pups. Samuel was 8.2kg when we got him home, and is now nearly 11kg so hard to carry far. We cheat with my lads and use this


and Ronin at the same age


I do think it's a bit OTT to buy a buggy JUST for the puppy though, if your OH doesn't already have one  I think other folks get 'pet buggies' (a bit like child pushchairs) or 'puppy slings' if they have larger pups


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Dillon was a large puppy, we took him out with us all the time.

Dillon at 7&1/2 weeks old


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

Aww loving the photos, thank you for sharing! We're going to take Evie out with us for a little walk this evening and take it in turns to carry her when she starts getting heavy/fidgety! I will post some photos this evening 

Might be a silly question, but what if she needs to do her business while we're out?!


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Here was our outing the other day lol


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mine went everywhere. By the time she was 11 weeks and 11kgs (after the 2nd vax) my arms were extremely tired.....

If you have pet friendly shops like garden centres, Pets at Home etc, shove a blanket on the trolley and put pup in....saves your arms.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We tried to do this but it was like trying to carry a freshly caught trout LOL


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Puppy can go on the ground for a few minutes to do their business. This is why beach walks are good for pups as there is no chance of them catching anything.


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> We tried to do this but it was like trying to carry a freshly caught trout LOL


Haha, This is exactly what Trevor is like!
I'm trying to get him out and about but it's so difficult to keep hold of him properly.


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> We tried to do this but it was like trying to carry a freshly caught trout LOL


Haha! This is how I imagine it will be!!



Wiz201 said:


> Puppy can go on the ground for a few minutes to do their business. This is why beach walks are good for pups as there is no chance of them catching anything.


Ooh I didn't know that, we live just a minute from the beach so that is where we will be going


----------



## Team_Trouble (Apr 11, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> We tried to do this but it was like trying to carry a freshly caught trout LOL


This line has really tickled me! Giggling like a loon....:Hilarious


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

KatieandOliver said:


> This line has really tickled me! Giggling like a loon....:Hilarious


It had the same effect on me!  I take Luna all over when I go out, pets at home, kennel gate, She even came to say hello to the ladies on reception at the doctors when I collected my prescription, she is just the opposite to a freshly caught trout though, she just kicks back like a baby and goes to sleep! Socialising is very tiring!:Smuggrin


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

He is the same now.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

We took Izzy everywhere with us, she was light enough and small enough to put into a handbag if we were going far or just to carry in my arms on a short trip. We let her down in really low populated dog areas that we deemed safe from when we got her home at 7 weeks. So if you have a beach near you, I'd be taking him down there to have a play and explore as it really does them the world of good.









7 weeks on a walk 








9 weeks on another.

Jasper was a lot bigger but even so he still went out a lot being carried. much shorter trips as it wasn't soon before I got dead arms but I sat on benches to watch the world go by with him. I was a lot more cautious with him so he didn't go down until he'd had all his injections.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Wiz201 said:


> Puppy can go on the ground for a few minutes to do their business. *This is why beach walks are good for pups as there is no chance of them catching anything.*


Actually this isnt true. The beach is the worst place as apparently disease can linger there longer and lots of dogs go there.

To be safer go somewhere where dogs dont frequent and pop her on the floor as the less dogs there are around the less chance of there being bacteria around.


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

Thank you all for the replies. We did it! We didn't put Evie down and she only had a couple of brief wriggly moments  I think she really enjoyed it, and she had a nice long snooze when we got home!

(Is it just me or does she look huge?! She's not 9 week til Monday :Joyful)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Actually this isnt true. The beach is the worst place as apparently disease can linger there longer and lots of dogs go there.
> 
> To be safer go somewhere where dogs dont frequent and pop her on the floor as the less dogs there are around the less chance of there being bacteria around.


I'd been advised beach, but only below the tide mark. I usually aim for just before low tide so we're walking on freshly uncovered sand, not much if any dog traffic since the tide has washed the area (plus we're lucky that our local beaches aren't too busy, except for with families for sunny school holidays, but not too many dogs!)


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww there's a few springer pups on here at the mo  ours is 9 weeks old today


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

Nataliee said:


> Aww there's a few springer pups on here at the mo  ours is 9 weeks old today


Aw lovely :Happy Is she about the same size?


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

kimnevie said:


> Aw lovely :Happy Is she about the same size?


Hard to tell from photos but he is currently somewhere between 5-6kg


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow she does look big but then I'm used to a tiny JRT


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

Nataliee said:


> Hard to tell from photos but he is currently somewhere between 5-6kg


Oops sorry, he! Evie was 6kg on Tuesday


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

She is beautiful. This is my wee 10 week old springer


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

kimnevie said:


> Oops sorry, he! Evie was 6kg on Tuesday


Is she from show lines? They can be a little bigger. The bitch that my puppy is out of is very small


----------



## kimnevie (Aug 6, 2016)

Nataliee said:


> Is she from show lines? They can be a little bigger. The bitch that my puppy is out of is very small


No she is from working lines, her mum is a big girl though!


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

Another springer puppy :Woot It's like you've all ganged up to make me puppy broody on purpose :Wideyed
OP, she is gorgeous :Happy


----------



## ROBERT HARKNESS (Jul 27, 2016)

Nettles said:


> Another springer puppy :Woot It's like you've all ganged up to make me puppy broody on purpose :Wideyed
> OP, she is gorgeous :Happy


Lol a lovely new wee puppy would be great company for phoepe :Woot


----------



## Nettles (Mar 24, 2011)

ROBERT HARKNESS said:


> Lol a lovely new wee puppy would be great company for phoepe :Woot


Lol awk I would love another one, but need to be further along with Phoebes anxiety issues before it can even be considered. Don't think our next one will be a springer though :Nailbiting


----------

